# Marrakesh | Morocco



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Marrakesh is the four city in Morocco. She's located to the north of the foothills of the snow-capped Atlas Mountains. She was built by a Moroccan Berber empire (Almoravid).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Marrakesh :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you for likes and comment! )


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Guéliz*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Guéliz*

Thanks you everybody!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Guéliz*


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pics! It's a nice city, if temperatures are below 35°C.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Benonie said:


> Great pics! It's a nice city, if temperatures are below 35°C.


Thanks! Yes, between June and August it's often too hot day! I was in october and temperatue was perfect


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Koutoubia 




Jemaa El Fna


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Very cool photos!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks you very much!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Jemaa El Fna Place*


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

cool city in a rather warm place.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

...a 'mythical' city......even if you've never visited.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

We once had diner in the same restaurant! :cheers2:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I especially like the picture with the pigeon.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates from Marrakesh :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks very much for all comments, likes and visit on this thread! Really a pleasure to show it!!! 



Benonie said:


> We once had diner in the same restaurant! :cheers2:


:eat:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice ones!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks you Benonie! And each other for the visits and the likes


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I especially like the pic with the dog. 
And the beautiful sunset!


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

quite interesting shots specially with those people wearing the traditional clothes.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, likes and visits one time again. Always a pleasure for me!


yansa said:


> And the beautiful sunset!


In Arabic "Morocco" means "Sunset Country"! 
Because of its geographical position in relation to the period where they didn't know America .




madonnagirl said:


> quite interesting shots specially with those people wearing the traditional clothes.


More will coming soon!!!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nothing can beat sunset over Marrakech! :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

This is a place I do feel I will one day end up visiting. Nice shots.


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for sharing those great pictures of Djemaa-El-Fna. Mysterious place!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pics GE!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank for answer dcasataza! and Llinass and gratteciel for your comments!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very good, very nice updates from Morocco :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Christos, and all!


----------



## -Urbicus- (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

You welcome Urbicus, thanks to you for the comment!


----------



## dcasataza (May 23, 2015)

Real life pictures huh  ?
Thank you for sharing ^^


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A very nice fortress in pink! ;-)


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank for comments dcasataza and yens


dcasataza said:


> Real life pictures huh  ?
> Thank you for sharing ^^


I hope...


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

A very good thread.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I can really feel Morocco in this pics. kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Snake charming.......What a sight.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Wonderfull pictures! I visited the region myself a few years ago and know seeing your pictures bring the memories back  . It's a great city and best to be visited a dawn when the temps drop below 40°C and all street life starts to bustle! :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes exactly Joshsam! Thanks all for your feedback!!!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very good nightshots, General Electric! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Marrakesh :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you both for your nice comments, and all for the visits!!!!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very atmospheric! :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much yansa, and all for the visits!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great! I like the palm trees with the Koutoubia mosque in the background. :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice! I like the last one the most.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Thanks Romashka! And all for your visits* kay:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Great shots!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice! Especially like No. 3 & 6!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks El Greco and Yansa! Really kind


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great city and beautiful pictures!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

:applause:Very good shots. 

This is a city that I`ve always wanted to go to, but still haven`t got there yet.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you Paul kay:
And all for the visits


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice impressions from Morocco, General Electric! kay:

And amphores and pottery enough for me, it seems! ;-)


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice pics! my favorite: pomegranate


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you Yansa and Romashka!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful photos of a fascinating culture!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The beautiful door on pic 2 makes me feel like in an oriental dream, GE!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

cool shots, the greens and the tannery.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you! Here is some shots from a hill near Guéliz district


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great! I didn't know there is a panoramic viewing point at the surrounding hills. Did you reach it by taxi?


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm liking the old town!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Many beautiful pics!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Jardin Majorelle*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm always fascinated with that arabesque design of the door entrance and the minarets which design is endemic in the country.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful updates, dear General Electric!
Love the Jardin Majorelle... kay:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

This photo made me believe it's possible to feel a spiritual permanence even in simple places: it could be a museum or a temple, but I know it isn't, and it stays perfect and sublime for me 



General Electric said:


>


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you capricorn2000, yansa and Eduarqui, and all for the visits! 

I m understand with you Eduarqui, simple could be beautiful


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful, GE !! kay:
Thank you!


----------



## fotoguyps (Jun 18, 2016)

What amazing colors!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you for the comments, the visits and liking!!! :banana:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

^^

Arab urban spaces seem warm with this careful adaptation to human scale: I do love these streets and those simple facades - and we have surprises going from outdoors to indoors, because simplicity of facades, like a person, can store treasures (those patios and fountains  ).


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

I understand with you, Eduarqui! I would add that these photos are taken in the medina, centuries old. What is fascinating is that this city, although very touristy, is at the same time authentic . These centuries-old souks are not used only by tourists but also by locals . This city is very far from being a museum city, although full of ancient monuments. Full of pictures will follow to show it.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Marrakesh :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful candid shots of the souk and the surrounding area...
your last photo set is quite interesting and colorful.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

very shots of the colorful market as well as the latter pictures..


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice pictures, like the colors and the culture...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wonderful city, warm colors, great pictures! Thanks for sharing again, General! :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much! Yes this is a colorful city!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Colorful place!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I really enjoy your thread, General Electric!
Particularly love #175. kay:
The frog!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Your thread is really interesting GE. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Ate my breakfast while I watched all the thread. It's great to remind myself once in a while of the huge potential of the northern african countries.

Keep up the good work :colgate:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Dogs are the same wherever they are 



General Electric said:


>


My dogs would give the same attention to that man in background


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you for the kind comments! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great street life pictures! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Jardin Majorelle*

Thank you very much!


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Here in Brazil we have a first idea about Morocco as a land where desert dominates landscape (Sahara in vicinity), but your photographs show this isnt't true, because there is a lot of nice green spaces in moroccan towns, and people looks at home with those spaces - nice to discover and learn about


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Eduarqui said:


> Here in Brazil we have a first idea about Morocco as a land where desert dominates landscape (Sahara in vicinity), but your photographs show this isnt't true, because there is a lot of nice green spaces in moroccan towns, and people looks at home with those spaces - nice to discover and learn about


I think this is not only a first idea. Jardin Majorelle is private paying space. That use many water. The public spaces are less green, but more than in natural condition. There is a lot of greenery in Marrakech in general but often watered artificially . There is a clever ancestral system bringing water from the mountains, thereby irrigates the plains (called qanat - here is a pic). This year there is also a big drought. One of the famous reservoir of water ( Menara ) was also almost empty in April , then this is normally the end of the rainy season (I ve took pictures of this place too, coming soon). 

Here is one my old picture of a qanat: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128934535&postcount=8


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice shots of the traditional souk (market). And the garden is a perfect place to chill in a rather hot and dry atmosphere.
BTW, what is the story behind that sign "memorial YSL" in the garden?
thanks and keep them coming.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous colours.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much for your comments, Capricorn and Jane 



capricorn2000 said:


> BTW, what is the story behind that sign "memorial YSL" in the garden?
> thanks and keep them coming.


Yves Saint Laurent and Pierre Bergé was the propreitary of the Garden since 80 years, they lived in one house of the garden (today that is a museum). He has developed and improved the concept of the garden (over rare plant, etc ...). After his dead, his ashes were scattered in the garden. More info here: http://jardinmajorelle.com/ang/jacques-majorelle-in-morocco/


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Beautiful pink city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really beautiful, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

General Electric said:


> Yves Saint Laurent and Pierre Bergé was the propreitary of the Garden since 80 years, they lived in one house of the garden (today that is a museum). He has developed and improved the concept of the garden (over rare plant, etc ...). After his dead, his ashes were scattered in the garden. More info here: http://jardinmajorelle.com/ang/jacques-majorelle-in-morocco/


What a lovely and inspiring story: they left a path to be imitated, for sure


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

General Electric said:


> Yves Saint Laurent and Pierre Bergé was the propreitary of the Garden since 80 years, they lived in one house of the garden (today that is a museum). He has developed and improved the concept of the garden (over rare plant, etc ...). After his dead, his ashes were scattered in the garden. More info here: http://jardinmajorelle.com/ang/jacques-majorelle-in-morocco/


wow, gorgeous villa and the exotic plants around.....cacti and palms.
thanks GE.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much for your comments!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful update, GE! This is a fascinating city!


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Lovely ways to show affection for our urban walls  :



General Electric said:


>


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Particularly love #189 and 194, GE! kay:
What a beautiful garden...


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

what's interesting about this city is that it maintains its old tradition and character even up to these days.....nice pictures.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

nice shots of the Moroccan carpets and the painting on the wall.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Marrakesh; well done :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you so much gratteciel, eduarqui, yansa, danmartin1985, marlonbasman, christos-greece for your feedback!!! kay:


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice photos around the city..


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very much green in this city - I like that. kay:
Beautiful trees with that violet blossoms!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words kay:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

I love these pedestrian streets, as cozy as a room on our house


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@General Electric: Welcome and thanks for these great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Jardin Majorelle*

*Thanks kay:*


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

What a splash of colors in your update above, really good to see


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful updates, dear GE! I'm so fond of #213! kay: kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a beautiful and colorful city! Great pics, GE!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much Eduarqui, yansa and gratteciel !!


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Beautiful pics of Marrakesh's souks :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Loved your update above, but this photograph with a tribute for other photographs really made my day  :



General Electric said:


> Thank you very much Eduarqui, yansa and gratteciel !!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm happy to see your pics and the warm colours and fascinating patterns
of Morocco again, dear General Electric! kay:



General Electric said:


> 130404773 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Jardin Majorelle and Medina*

Thank you very much everyone, your comments are really king kay:

130403999 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130404024 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130404042 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130404063 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130404100 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405034 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405042 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405046 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405062 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405067 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405076 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Jardin Majorelle and Medina*

130404114 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130404126 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130404137 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130404149 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130404157 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130404172 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405104 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405124 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405143 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405163 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful updates, dear General Electric! :applause:
Too many favourites to name them all, but let me pick one out:

Love the green pavillion in the bamboo clump! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Marrakesch looks more beautiful and better to live each time your thread goes on - I do enjoy those pedestrian streets with shades created by what look like bamboo palettes (a very smart way to create "soft shades in movement"  )

Gardens in Morocco are a Vision of Heaven :cheers:


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

very nice indeed.!


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

Awesome update from Morocco!!!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Your comments warm my heart, thank you very much 

130405182 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405187 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405199 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405211 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405221 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405231 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405243 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405253 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405273 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405283 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405286 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405294 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

https://c1.staticflickr.com/6/5341/29857577384_cecc7153ac_b.jpg kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you shik 

130405303 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405307 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405312 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405319 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405331 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405337 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405342 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405352 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405358 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405364 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405373 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405380 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

130405388 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405394 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405406 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405416 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405425 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405433 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405449 
by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Souk by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Souk by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Beautiful pics. Gates, houses, ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again awesome, very nice photos, GE :applause:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much, glad you like it!!!

130405485 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405507 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405521 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405532 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405545 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405560 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405577 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405600 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405630 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405640 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405657 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405673 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love those bird shots!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

United colors of Marrakesh!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you Why-Why and Benonie, for your comments, and all for your visits / likes kay:

130405694 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405712 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405721 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405731 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405748 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405764 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405788 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405810 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405875 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405905 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405925 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405942 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice updates, GE :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Excellent candid shots GE.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much dears!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

130405958 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405967 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405972 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405976 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405983 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130405998 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130406007 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Menara Marrakech by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Menara Marrakech by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Menara Marrakech by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130406085 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Marrakesh :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

During these chilly and grey days I miss the warmth and colors of Marrakesh... Nice pics!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much kay:

130406111 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130406129 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130406246 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130406261 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130406276 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130406295 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130406314 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130406317 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130406332 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130406344 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130406351 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130406355 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

The last ones are taken at Djemaa El Fna? 

And what is that guy in the chair doing on the ruins?


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Benonie said:


> The last ones are taken at Djemaa El Fna?
> 
> And what is that guy in the chair doing on the ruins?


Yes good memories in Djema El fna!

I don't know what he do but I found him funny and intriguing...

130407337 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130407344 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130407349 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130407358 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Aéroport by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

130407387 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

End of my trip in Morocco 2016...


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

... Back in Marrakech, 2017!!!!

Leave the grey weather in Switzerland...

Quitter la grisaille suisse... by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1130113 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

For the sunny Morocco!!!!

Melilla la Viega by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1130128 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1130132 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Jemaa Efna by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1130163 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Riad by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Riad by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Riad Marrakech by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

WOW! Amazing city!
The photos are just great, GE!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

The city really is expanding! Great pics GE, glad that you returned to Marrakesh! kay:


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

+1 From me  (Let's hope they get the like system fixed, at first I thought that it was an April fools joke.)


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much :cheers:

Here is the Badii Palace

P1130182 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Place des Ferblantiers by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech Palais Badii by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech Palais Badii by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech Palais Badii by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech Palais Badii by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech Palais Badii by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Beautiful heritage buildings!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you kay:

Marrakech El Badii by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech El Badii by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech El Badii by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech El Badii by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech El badii by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech El Badii by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech Vue aérienne sud by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

:applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love that pigeon (and its shadow) about to land!


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Wonderful images from sunny Marrakesh (and grey Switzerland too): the town seems very well planned, with dense and open spaces in more than adequate balance (I love this).

Hope to visit this charming place a day, but now I can have a very good preview due to your thread, thanks for sharing


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Marrakesh, GE :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

interesting shots of the souk and the remnants of Badi Palace.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much capricorn, christos, Eduarqui, Why-Why and Paul for your nice comments!!! Very appreciated kay:

Palais El Badii Marrakech by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

El Badii Marrakech by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech - Place des Ferblantiers by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech Menara by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Fantastic place. I've been to Fez which I loved. Now I need to visit Marrakech.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pictures again, dear GE!


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

I like this urban pattern when we can find space inside very dense places: for example, you are here... 



General Electric said:


> Marrakech by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


... and can find this beauty:



General Electric said:


> Marrakech El Badii by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates from Marrakesh, GE :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Every single pic is beautiful, GE, and *this one* I consider a piece of art: kay:



General Electric said:


> Marrakech Menara by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Lovely reflections and sunset pictures! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much Why-Why, Gratteciel, Eduarqui, Christos, yansa and Benonie. You're really kind kay:


Marrakech by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech El badi by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech El Badi by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech depuis le Palais El Badii by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech Palais El Badii by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech El Badi by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech Palais El Badii ("L'incomparable") by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech Palais El Badi by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Palais El badii by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech El badii by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr



Eduarqui said:


> I like this urban pattern when we can find space inside very dense places: for example, you are here...
> 
> 
> 
> ... and can find this beauty:


In fact, the aerial view that you quote represent popular district in eastern side of Marrakech.

The El Badii palace is located in south side of the city:

Marrakech Palais Royal by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


This picture shows the current Royal Palace of the city (in the foreground, at the bottom of the picture). His majesty sometimes resides there. The El Badii Palace is just above, above the green penetrating in the city. It's more quiet place  (Click on the picture for see bigger and better)


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The wonderful mosaics! And I love the storks!


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

splendid shots of the massive city from above, the sunset and the birds (are they crane or storks?).


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow! Lovely pictures!! 
among my favorites: 1 and 5 kay:


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

wonderful shots of the sunset and the city.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much yansa, madonnagirl, Romashka01, charliewong90 kay: 
:banana: I'm very glad you like it 



madonnagirl said:


> splendid shots of the massive city from above, the sunset and the birds (are they crane or storks?).


I've always heard it was storks. And I heard that they remained all the year on the roofs of this palace, contrary to their instinct of migratory bird!!


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

wonderful photos....I like the colors.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much MilbertDavid for your comments, and all for the visits and likes kay:

Lune by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Menara, Marrakech by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Le Bruant du Sahara, Menara Marrakech by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Couché de soleil, Marrakech Menara by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Souk Marrakech by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


Ben Youssef Marrakech by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

General Electric said:


> Lune by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr
> 
> Menara, Marrakech by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr
> 
> Le Bruant du Sahara, Menara Marrakech by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


:eek2:I can almost touch the moon, fly over the Atlas range and feed the beautiful bird!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Just wonderful!
I really enjoyed watching your beautiful photos, dear GE.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Just one word, dear GE: PHANTASTIC !! :applause:
Enjoyed that very much and looking forward for more! :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Just a beautiful set, GE! And the one entitled "Menara" is really special.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Marrakesh :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

It fills me with joy, thank you very much for your nice comments, "liking" and viewing kay:

Place Jemaa el-Fna by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech Mohammed V by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Place des Ferblantiers by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Palais El Badii by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech El Badii by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech El badii by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Palais El Badii by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech El Badii by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech El Badii by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

:applause:Some very talented stuff, GE.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

I found the Palais Badii really nice and very interesting!
Great set, dear GE!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The storks sitting everywhere! 
Particularly love the second pic with the mountain range in the background,
and your portrait of the gardener.
The first pic is a beautiful backlit shot! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wonderful shots of the city with the Atlas Mountain in the background 
and those ancient walls are really beautiful.

I'm assuming these are tangerines?


General Electric said:


> Marrakech El Badii by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much Paul, Gratteciel, Yansa and Capricorn :cheers:


capricorn2000 said:


> I'm assuming these are tangerines?


At the moment I had been thinking about oranges, but I don't know


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

This image is perfect, speaking about style, technique and spirit:



General Electric said:


> Le Bruant du Sahara, Menara Marrakech by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Nice pics of the remains of Badii palace.
This palace should be rebuilt as the plans still exist + the talented moroccan craftsmen who can turn this dream into reality.
Something as beautiful as the moorish citadel of Alhambra in Granada. A piece of art.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much Eduarqui and D K kay:

Bruant du Sahara by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Menara de Marrakech by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Atlas by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech Médina by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech Médina by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Médina de nuit by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Palais El Badii by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Palais El Badii by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vue aérienne by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vue aérienne by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Great shot!

:applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Another terrific set, GE! My word, Marrakesh is photogenic at every level!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a beautiful city and, of course, great, great pictures!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Many favourites (the bird...), GE, wonderful update! :applause:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Medina of Marrakech*

Thank you ver much *Skopje, Why-Why, Gratteciel*, and *yansa* kay:

Place Jemaa Efna by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Zitoun labyrinth by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Zitoun labyrinth by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Zitoun labyrinth by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr



Zitoun labyrinth by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Zitoun labyrinth by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Zitoun labyrinth by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Zitoun labyrinth by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely pics of these small, colourful streets where you never know what
waits around the next corner.  kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Stunning pictures! kay: 
Behind the robust, closed walls in the medina, beautiful old houses with stunning courtyards and stylish interiors are hidden. We stayed in such a 'riad' some years ago, and it was such a cool place, even in a boiling hot city.

But these older pictures attracted my attention, wonderful!



General Electric said:


> T
> 
> Bruant du Sahara by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr
> 
> ...


:applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful pics of the Medina, GE! Special kudos for the last one of set #352.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

These narrow pedestrian streets look so inviting for a search of surprising things: to do expeditions in search of unexpected aspects of urban life, out of touristic guides, is a chance we should take


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Place Jemaa Efna by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Place Jemaa Efna by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue Hommane Al Fatouaki by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Marrakech couleurs locales by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Centre commercial by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Arc Rebbi Mordékhay Ben Attar by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Savons et épices by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Place des Ferblantiers by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Place des Ferblantiers by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice street and market impressions, GE! kay:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Great shots in the last couple of sets. :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

A Street Market looking like the most creative Art Gallery is a chance in a lifetime  :



General Electric said:


> Marrakech couleurs locales by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------

